# bringing alcohol in luggage



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

I know I can purchase alcohol at the DXB duty free when I arrive however I don't recall them stocking my favourite single malt. Am I allowed to bring a bottle from Canada with me in my luggage or is that considered a restricted good and I'll get into trouble? Thanks!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You are allowed to pick it up in canada and bring it here. Many people buy duty free at other airports and bring the items here.


----------



## Drkcyde (Oct 10, 2012)

I like scotch.... We'll have to have a glass or two when you get here!!!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

sammylou said:


> I know I can purchase alcohol at the DXB duty free when I arrive however I don't recall them stocking *my favourite single malt.* Am I allowed to bring a bottle from Canada with me in my luggage or is that considered a restricted good and I'll get into trouble? Thanks!


what is it?


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

vantage said:


> what is it?


well i am by no means a connoisseur and have probably not tried more than a dozen different kinds. the best scotch i have ever had was a Bunnahabhain 18 yr old in Scotland. now here in Canada i usually buy Bowmore 12 yr old as my "house" scotch


----------

